# Rig Rundown with Chris Broderick and Dave Mustaine!



## Xiphos68 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah!

So I also had some questions for Chris you'll might interested in?

Here was my post.
1.How did you develop you tapping and sweeping technique and how long would practice it?

2. What made you choose to play a 6 string S Series Ibanez and not a RG like your 7 strings?

3. Who's your favorite guitar player and your favorite Classical guitar player to listen too?

4. Did you have to buy your LACS 7 strings if so how much if you don't mind me asking or did you get them for free?

Thanks and God Bless, H.R.
P.S.
Your an awesome guitar player!


His answers.

Thanks Xiphos68,

1. I practice varying amounts daily but I would guess an average of 5 hours a day, and with that I still feel like I am developing these techniques.

2. the reason is because I prefer 7 string RGA guitars and didn't want Ibanez to waist money building me custom 6 string guitars but I needed the ZR trem (the best trem IMHO) which is only on the S series production model. The funny thing is that I told them I wanted to push a production model (thinking I would help them out) and now they want to market me as an RGA player(which I prefer) so they are now building me a custom RGA 6 Ahahahaha. 

3. Jason Becker is one of my all time favorite guitarist and I am listening to William Kanengiser right now

4. I am lucky enough to not have to pay for my LACS 7 strings now but it took a long time and it really is about marketing and not ability. 

Sorry it took me so long to get to these questions.

Chris.


----------



## Variant (Dec 23, 2009)

Did Dave tell Chris Broderick not to flutter? Dave needs to stop fluttering his jaw.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 23, 2009)

Variant said:


> Did Dave tell Chris Broderick not to flutter? Dave needs to stop fluttering his jaw.


Chris fluttering?


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 24, 2009)

Mustaine = 

Broderick =


----------



## IDLE (Dec 24, 2009)

I didn't understand what he meant by feedback. Feedback as in unwanted frequencies or feedback as in communication?

Dave definitely comes across as arrogant, but their relationship works some how. So whatever, I really like the direction megadeth has taken so .


----------



## Ckackley (Dec 24, 2009)

While interesting ,the entire clip made me want to show up at a Megadeth Concert and punch Dave in the face. Alot... I love Megadeth's music , but I swear Dave's Ego is so off putting. He all but admits to telling Chris he HAS to use Marshall amps with Megadeth. I'm sure the same goes for the 6 string guitars.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2009)

I almost feel bad for Chris... I'm sure he's happy and all, but I know I couldn't basically be a drug-out session player like that, told to "sound like this" and "well I don't like this note!" Honestly I'd just probably ask Dave to start writing everything and then I'd just play it, because that seems like how Dave would like it


----------



## Variant (Dec 24, 2009)

> Chris fluttering?



When you "snap" the end of the wang bar for a quick, exaggerated vibrato. Dave told Chris to take it out of his solo. If he's gonna find fault with his technique, Chris should tell Dave to take out the recycled riff writing technique that Dave's been employing for about four albums now. 





> ...but their relationship works some how



*$$$*


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 24, 2009)

Dave- "I've played every guitar brand there is" No Dave, you haven't. 

And yeah Dave telling Chris to stop fluttering? Dave, please stop ruining the awesomeness of solo's by putting your garbled mess of a solo after it, they sound like recycled excretion. Just my opinion but I hate Dave's solos.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 24, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I almost feel bad for Chris... I'm sure he's happy and all, but I know I couldn't basically be a drug-out session player like that, told to "sound like this" and "well I don't like this note!" Honestly I'd just probably ask Dave to start writing everything and then I'd just play it, because that seems like how Dave would like it



I remember Dave saying this in an interview around the time _The System Has Failed_ came out: he'd give a guitarist (in this case Chris Poland) five takes to come up with their own solo; if he didn't like any of those he'd start giving directions - "do this here, change keys there" - and if he didn't like the next five takes he'd literally write the solo himself, either on guitar or by piecing together different takes to create a composite. He's also claimed that he used to hum solos to Marty Friedman so whatever 

To his credit, Broderick is the only guitarist that Mustaine has straight-up admitted is better than him without tacking something on at the end about what an arsehole they are or how they lack feeling or whatever. Give it a few months, I guess.


----------



## Variant (Dec 24, 2009)

*The fact that it requires a fucking bar chart to map the ancillary* members of Megadeth out should give one an idea of how great Megadave is to work with:* 








*I use this word because its essentially all you'll ever be in this band


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 24, 2009)

^  Awesome, and very true.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes Dave, you've played every guitar brand there is, you're a legend, you have a better grasp of what makes a good solo than Chris does, and Michael Jackson is a healthy, living black male.


----------



## liamh (Dec 24, 2009)

"Goddamn Chris, that fluttering sounds fucking terrible, solo more like this:"


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 24, 2009)

Variant said:


> When you "snap" the end of the wang bar for a quick, exaggerated vibrato. Dave told Chris to take it out of his solo. If he's gonna find fault with his technique, Chris should tell Dave to take out the recycled riff writing technique that Dave's been employing for about four albums now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 24, 2009)

Fucking hate Mustaine. I don't rate him highly as a guitar player and only an obnoxious douche bag calls themself a legend. Chris Broderick is 100x better than he will ever be. You'd probably get a more diverse sound if you let guitar players experiment a bit.

And just to piss Dave off if you're watching, look which logo is biggest:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 24, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Fucking hate Mustaine. I don't rate him highly as a guitar player and only an obnoxious douche bag calls themself a legend. Chris Broderick is 100x better than he will ever be. You'd probably get a more diverse sound if you let guitar players experiment a bit.
> 
> And just to piss Dave off if you're watching, look which logo is biggest:


Yeah I never got that. Always calling himself a legend. You just don't call yourself a legend. You got to earn it. Metallica earned there status with innovating metal, wrote some good albums, and achieved it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 24, 2009)

but mustane is ginger... he is a legend in his own right


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 24, 2009)

Plug said:


> but mustane is ginger... he is a legend in his own right


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 24, 2009)

liamh said:


> "Goddamn Chris, that fluttering sounds fucking terrible, solo more like this:"




I was thinking of that the whole time I was watching him talking about the other guitar players  Quite possibly the most horrible solo I've ever heard, and I see a lot of local bands even. Dave has the unusual combination of beginner chops and olympic hero confidence, which is what makes him do that noise at people for extended periods of time.

Video made even funnier due to JP playing the other solo... but that should go without saying. I wonder if Dave knew that the rest of his backing band that night had covered the entire Master of Puppets record


----------



## Drache713 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kind of an off-topic question here, but does anybody know where I can get one of those larger wristbands like Mustaine is wearing in the video at 4:38 and 4:43? Not the regular wristbands you see all the time, but something like the one he is wearing that goes further up the arm, the longer style. I sweat a lot playing live and the way I wear my guitar I need a longer wristband to cover more of my sweaty arm , and it doesn't have to be a Megadeth wristband but something that size would be PERFECT!

Also, surprised that Chris is using Dactivators now instead of BKP's. Good for him though!


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting stuff, good job with the interview.


----------



## _detox (Dec 24, 2009)

Drache713 said:


> Kind of an off-topic question here, but does anybody know where I can get one of those larger wristbands like Mustaine is wearing in the video at 4:38 and 4:43? Not the regular wristbands you see all the time, but something like the one he is wearing that goes further up the arm, the longer style. I sweat a lot playing live and the way I wear my guitar I need a longer wristband to cover more of my sweaty arm , and it doesn't have to be a Megadeth wristband but something that size would be PERFECT!
> 
> Also, surprised that Chris is using Dactivators now instead of BKP's. Good for him though!



The tip I've heard from Willie Adler of Lamb of God was to cut the heel off of a long, comfortable sock and just use that.  It works.


----------



## XPT707FX (Dec 24, 2009)

Variant said:


> *The fact that it requires a fucking bar chart to map the ancillary* members of Megadeth out should give one an idea of how great Megadave is to work with:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man even Dave refused to play in a band with himself for some time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 24, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah I never got that. Always calling himself a legend. You just don't call yourself a legend. You got to earn it. Metallica earned there status with innovating metal, wrote some good albums, and achieved it.



Exactly. To be honest I don't think he is a legend. He hasn't changed music dramatically, he doesn't do anything overly original. 

I mean Meshuggah are legends, they've introduced a whole new approach to music, started production of the first commercial 8 string guitar and inspired a whole new generation of metal bands. Mustaine is a ginger cockroach that won't die.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 24, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Exactly. To be honest I don't think he is a legend. He hasn't changed music dramatically, he doesn't do anything overly original.
> 
> I mean Meshuggah are legends, they've introduced a whole new approach to music, started production of the first commercial 8 string guitar and inspired a whole new generation of metal bands. Mustaine is a ginger cockroach that won't die.




i think you need to brush up on your history a little bit...

Meshuggah's first full length, "Contradictions Collapse" has a very strong old school thrash influence to it that i would say is heavily inspired by Megadeth and bands like them.

Meshuggah did come into their own on later albums, but i think it's safe to say that without Megadeth, there would be no Meshuggah.


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 24, 2009)

As far as Dave guiding his lead players, Megadeth is, like it or not, HIS band. He is Megadeth, so I think that justifies guiding his lead players on the solos. 

BUT, calling himself a legend and that arrogant shit, that's not cool


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 24, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Exactly. To be honest I don't think he is a legend. He hasn't changed music dramatically, he doesn't do anything overly original.
> 
> I mean Meshuggah are legends, they've introduced a whole new approach to music, started production of the first commercial 8 string guitar and inspired a whole new generation of metal bands. Mustaine is a ginger cockroach that won't die.



I can't believe you just put Meshuggah's influence on metal over Megadeth. Meshuggah invented what...math metal? They did polyrhythms. Woo. That's not a new approach to music, its just bringing new elements into metal. They sounded great on their first few albums where they didn't sound like monotonous noise but then they invented what exactly? 

If Mustaine generally sucks and Megadeth didn't influence anyone, you basically are arguing that Chris Broderick is a sellout, playing in a shitty band for nothing more than a paycheck. Oh and Jeff Loomis auditioned for the same shitty band. The same guys in that "new generation" of bands btw and now one of them went from one of the new generation of bands to join the band that just won't die...apparently.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 24, 2009)

Personally I do think Dave can be a legend. I mean he was in Metallica in the beginning. Plus he wrote great music. Who can't forget Tornado of Souls, Peace Sells, Holy Wars, Sleepwalker, and of course Hangar 18. He just needs to put his ego aside. Besides that he could write some good music. Also did he not write the beginning riff to Seek and Destroy?
He just needs to grow up and quit thinking he doesn't do anything wrong.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 24, 2009)

Edroz said:


> i think you need to brush up on your history a little bit...
> 
> Meshuggah's first full length, "Contradictions Collapse" has a very strong old school thrash influence to it that i would say is heavily inspired by Megadeth and bands like them.
> 
> Meshuggah did come into their own on later albums, but i think it's safe to say that without Megadeth, there would be no Meshuggah.



Ah I am well aware of the early thrash influence Meshuggah had, some of the very early stuff sounded almost like a weird version of Metallica. And you're probably right they did influence Meshuggah, my argument is I don't think they are at the level Mustaine thinks they are like Led Zepplin and what not. I wouldn't call them 'legends'.



canuck brian said:


> I can't believe you just put Meshuggah's influence on metal over Megadeth. Meshuggah invented what...math metal? They did polyrhythms. Woo. That's not a new approach to music, its just bringing new elements into metal. They sounded great on their first few albums where they didn't sound like monotonous noise but then they invented what exactly?
> 
> If Mustaine generally sucks and Megadeth didn't influence anyone, you basically are arguing that Chris Broderick is a sellout, playing in a shitty band for nothing more than a paycheck. Oh and Jeff Loomis auditioned for the same shitty band. The same guys in that "new generation" of bands btw and now one of them went from one of the new generation of bands to join the band that just won't die...apparently.


 
If Meshuggah aren't one of the most unique bands of recent times, then I really don't know what is. They've invented their own sound which has been seen to have infuenced many others. Whether you like them or not is irrelevent, but they have had a great impact particular in recent years.

And I'm not saying Megadeth haven't influenced anyone, just don't think they are quite the bees knees as Mustaine thinks they are. He seems to think they are the most original thing since sliced bread, when personally I have listened to Megadeth and tried to get into them, and really can't find much to them  I would completely understand if Broderick was in it for the money, he certainly isn't in it for the freedom to express himself because as we have seen, Dave wants to keep things near enough the same. I respect Broderick as a player immensely but meh...I just don't see anything about Megadeth I can understand, maybe I just hate Mustaine so much I'm caught up in that 


Anyway I don't mean to create a whose bigger/better than who discussion, I hate those. I just have great distain for Mustaine and can't understand what teh big thing is about them.


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 24, 2009)

Great interview!



liamh said:


>




Yeah, both Mustaine and Burton Bell stunk that one up. Mustaine seems really stiff these days in his playing... I'm wondering if that because of the arm injury and he was better beforehand.


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 24, 2009)

does anyone else from bands with more than one guitar player find that different amps (when set up properly) can sound awesome together?
JCM800 and 6505 is the combination springs to mind \m/

its a shame for Megadeth that Chris isn't allowed to use his ENGLs.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 24, 2009)

Plug said:


> but mustaine is ginger... he is a legend in his own *mind*



Fixed


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys can say what you want but Megadeth wouldnt work without Mustaine. He truely is a genius in that regard, he knows how he wants his band, he gets the players to do it how he wants, and it works. If everyone was allowed to just do whatever they want, the band would of turned out crappy (ie metallica).. Dave Ellefson couldn't even play his own parts half the time, let alone be given writing duties..

He always admits the other guitarists are better than him, but its his band so he gets final say on all their solos, If he doesnt like what they do, he wont hesitate to change it. Im sure if you had a certain project that was your brainchild, say something along the lines of a concept album such as "The Wall", you wouldnt want your session guitar player to do some steve vai wanky thing for 10 minutes in the solo slot of a certain song.. That would ruin the whole concept. 

Sure hes arrogant and an ass and eventually turns on all his guitarists, but I see no problem with his bitching about the solos placed in HIS songs, he can tell them to change it if he wants to, Megadeth is Mustaines band. Chris and the others are just session players.

Im sure if Billy Sheehan or whoever did something Steve Vai wouldn't like on his studio album, Vai would tell him to change it. But no one talks about that because its Vai, but its the same thing =/


----------



## Opeth666 (Dec 24, 2009)

shall we discuss how ignorant malmsteen is naio?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 24, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> You guys can say what you want but Megadeth wouldnt work without Mustaine. He truely is a genius in that regard, he knows how he wants his band, he gets the players to do it how he wants, and it works. If everyone was allowed to just do whatever they want, the band would of turned out crappy (ie metallica).. Dave Ellefson couldn't even play his own parts half the time, let alone be given writing duties..
> 
> He always admits the other guitarists are better than him, but its his band so he gets final say on all their solos, If he doesnt like what they do, he wont hesitate to change it. Im sure if you had a certain project that was your brainchild, say something along the lines of a concept album such as "The Wall", you wouldnt want your session guitar player to do some steve vai wanky thing for 10 minutes in the solo slot of a certain song.. That would ruin the whole concept.
> 
> ...





He didn't turn on Glen though. Yes! Same way with Vai he says "he is a complete control freak." 100% This band would be nothing without Dave.



Opeth666 said:


> shall we discuss how ignorant malmsteen is naio?


I want to know "Why he thinks he is so special?"


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 24, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Im sure if Billy Sheehan or whoever did something Steve Vai wouldn't like on his studio album, Vai would tell him to change it. But no one talks about that because its Vai, but its the same thing =/


 
You are somewhat right, but one might also say that Steve Vai is his own solo project in his own name, whereas Dave is more of an Axl Rose character in the sense that he formed a successful band with other good musicians but in time fired them all and took control himself. It wasn't meant to be a solo project, but he turned it into that.

If Steve Vai called himself Whitesnake, it'd be a different situation, I'd say... like Yngwie said, no one would complain if Mozart didn't let his orchestra come up with their own parts, so why should a record named Yngwie Malmsteen be written by anyone but him? I can understand that mindset, but that's also the reason why people have solo carreers. To get away from the band and have control over the whole record. If newer Megadeth was called the Dave Mustaine Project or whatever, his mind set would sit a lot better with me, at least.

And ss far as I know, Steve Vai didn't write anything for Frank Zappa, he was hired to play the stuff Frank couldn't pull off while singing, pretty much. Frank would never allow anyone to do something on his record without his approval.


----------



## Samer (Dec 25, 2009)

All i can say is Dave acted way to arrogant, who calls them selves a legend? I don't think i could ever be in a band with him no matter how much it paid.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 25, 2009)

mustaine is a selfabsorbed guy for sureeee....but man, his stuff is still coming out good!


lol, chris went to dimarzios cuz he wanted feedback. bkp are "too quiet" haha, thats the point!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 25, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> You are somewhat right, but one might also say that Steve Vai is his own solo project in his own name, whereas Dave is more of an Axl Rose character in the sense that he formed a successful band with other good musicians but in time fired them all and took control himself. It wasn't meant to be a solo project, but he turned it into that.
> 
> If Steve Vai called himself Whitesnake, it'd be a different situation, I'd say... like Yngwie said, no one would complain if Mozart didn't let his orchestra come up with their own parts, so why should a record named Yngwie Malmsteen be written by anyone but him? I can understand that mindset, but that's also the reason why people have solo carreers. To get away from the band and have control over the whole record. If newer Megadeth was called the Dave Mustaine Project or whatever, his mind set would sit a lot better with me, at least.



Actually, Dave was going to release a "Dave Mustaine" album, (not MD.45 either), but he was stuck in a contract with his recording company to produce like 4 more Megadeth albums, so he just stuck with the Megadeth name. Its beside the point, When you think of Megadeth, its not a band; Its Mustaine's child. I think it was before "The World needs a Hero" that this was the case, but he had to fulfill more albums. The last one, Endgame was the first one not included in his contract, but he stuck with Megadeth anyways for the sake of continuality.

Im sure theres other examples out there of bands "named" something yet its 99.9% the creators work.. Iced Earth? hmm I just cant think right now.. I know I wouldnt even make a band under my name, I would always use a "band name" even tho its my songs (currently have a prog/fusion album im working on that I will call something, not my name)


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 25, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Actually, Dave was going to release a "Dave Mustaine" album, (not MD.45 either), but he was stuck in a contract with his recording company to produce like 4 more Megadeth albums, so he just stuck with the Megadeth name. Its beside the point, When you think of Megadeth, its not a band; Its Mustaine's child. I think it was before "The World needs a Hero" that this was the case, but he had to fulfill more albums. The last one, Endgame was the first one not included in his contract, but he stuck with Megadeth anyways for the sake of continuality.
> 
> Im sure theres other examples out there of bands "named" something yet its 99.9% the creators work.. Iced Earth? hmm I just cant think right now.. I know I wouldnt even make a band under my name, I would always use a "band name" even tho its my songs (currently have a prog/fusion album im working on that I will call something, not my name)


There are contracts where you have to make a certain amount of albums?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 25, 2009)

jsousa said:


> mustaine is a selfabsorbed guy for sureeee....but man, his stuff is still coming out good!
> 
> 
> lol, chris went to dimarzios cuz he wanted feedback. bkp are "too quiet" haha, thats the point!



I thought I heard that as the opposite way; BKP's are noisy/more output, and he wanted more control, which the Dactivator really does provide. I love my BKP Nailbomb but its noisy as fuck, and the old Dactivator I had, I could have it 2 inchs away from my computer/speakers/anything and it wouldnt make a peep.



Xiphos68 said:


> There are contracts where you have to make a certain amount of albums?



Yea, record companies want to stop you from like signing with one company, producing a huge record then going to a new company right after, giving the success of a second album (not a gaurentee but better chance than debut albums often) to the next company. Or just later albums, Megadeth is a big band, and they got even bigger after the commercial successes with CTE, Youth, Risk.. Wherever they went next, even if it was a total indie label, would at least generate decent sales.

Of course when dealing with recording labels, you can negotiate that aspect (as everything), but its hard to see into the future. It sounds like a great deal at the time, and if its a top company like EMI, why wouldnt you want to be in a contract where even if your first record bombs, they have to make another one =]


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 25, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> I thought I heard that as the opposite way; BKP's are noisy/more output, and he wanted more control, which the Dactivator really does provide. I love my BKP Nailbomb but its noisy as fuck, and the old Dactivator I had, I could have it 2 inchs away from my computer/speakers/anything and it wouldnt make a peep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 27, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Actually, Dave was going to release a "Dave Mustaine" album, (not MD.45 either), but he was stuck in a contract with his recording company to produce like 4 more Megadeth albums, so he just stuck with the Megadeth name. Its beside the point, When you think of Megadeth, its not a band; Its Mustaine's child. I think it was before "The World needs a Hero" that this was the case, but he had to fulfill more albums. The last one, Endgame was the first one not included in his contract, but he stuck with Megadeth anyways for the sake of continuality.
> 
> Im sure theres other examples out there of bands "named" something yet its 99.9% the creators work.. Iced Earth? hmm I just cant think right now.. I know I wouldnt even make a band under my name, I would always use a "band name" even tho its my songs (currently have a prog/fusion album im working on that I will call something, not my name)


 
You're clearly more well read on Megadeth than I am, I won't deny that.  I just think there's a huge difference between being given the role as main songwriter and arranger through a mutual agreement within the band, and taking that role yourself. In my current band, I write all the songs and arrange them pretty much entirely myself. But this is only because my band members don't have the same interest in that, and they prefer ro have me do it because they think the end result gets better. But if they have any input about anything, I listen to it and if they want to change a lyric or bass line, I'm happy to do it because I love it when they contribute. I'm always pushing them to try any ideas and to join in on the creative process.

That's why I get a sour taste from seeing Dave Mustaine just directing everyone else in the band with the mindset that he knows better than all of them. I just couldn't work a band like that and I can clearly tell I wouldn't like the guy if I were to make music with him, or maybe even have a casual conversation. I think the hordes of band members that have come and gone for short periods of time are evident of the same thing.

Then there's the opposite of course, like Ozzy naming his band after himself and doing absolutely nothing on his records, but that's another story


----------



## youheardme (Mar 10, 2010)

Endgame is a decent album...

Dave's a dick... but chris is definitely the man


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 10, 2010)

I think Dave, while he might be incredibly arrogant (don't know, never worked with him/met him/whatever), has made a career and a reputation as the type of person that he comes across as, and as much as anything I can't help feeling 80% of the time he's just trying to keep that image up, him as the boss man, which, in Megadeth, he is. His playing might not appeal to some, but I think thrash more than any other genre seems to create players that polarise opinion (I could whittle on for pages about how much I hate Hammett's lead playing, or Hetfield's voice, or how repetitive Slayer have gotten, or whatever). I do however think that in Chris he has found a dedicated, supremely skilful and genuinely pleasant bloke who he needs to hang on to, something that even Megadave seems to have realised. 

Also, where Broderick goes to backhand him...Jesus Christ...that's one guitar player I wouldn't even fancy Dave's chances of kicking about.


----------



## -One- (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey! That interview was filmed during Suicide Silence's set at the Megadeth show I was at in November!

Anyway, I think it's cool Chris is going back to RGAs, but I want him to go back to 7s, he's a big part of why I have a 7-string.


----------



## OwainXerath (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried playing AND singing over Holy Wars? Not easy.


...I say "singing"


----------



## HeartCollector (Mar 10, 2010)

Dave Mustaine just dissed cacophony.

Damn Dave, you are making it really hard for me to like Megadeth.

:/

Don't get me wrong, I will always love megadeth's stuff. I try to not associate the bands image with the music they make. But I might start losing my sense of pride towards megadeth if Dave keeps acting like this.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 10, 2010)

-One- said:


> Hey! That interview was filmed during Suicide Silence's set at the Megadeth show I was at in November!
> 
> Anyway, I think it's cool Chris is going back to RGAs, but I want him to go back to 7s, he's a big part of why I have a 7-string.


Yeah he is. He told me that Ibanez is going Rep him as a RGA guy and are building him a RGA 6 string.


----------



## -One- (Mar 11, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah he is. He told me that Ibanez is going Rep him as a RGA guy and are building him a RGA 6 string.


I know, I read that.
Hence the "I'm glad he's going back to RGAs" 
I want him to go back to the RGA7 though.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 11, 2010)

The reason that Mustaine required Broderick to play 6 strings is imho just in case he fires Broderick one day he won't have to look for a 7 string player.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Exactly. To be honest I don't think he is a legend. He hasn't changed music dramatically, he doesn't do anything overly original.
> 
> I mean Meshuggah are legends, they've introduced a whole new approach to music, started production of the first commercial 8 string guitar and inspired a whole new generation of metal bands. Mustaine is a ginger cockroach that won't die.



I can appreciate how younger generations might not have perspective on the significance of Megadeth, but let me tell you- when Holy Wars dropped in '90, it was everything. That song blew the doors off of metal. I was 15 the first time it was played on the radio (the only time metal or any heavy music was played on the radio was Saturday at midnight), and I could barely believe what I was hearing, even though I had already been listening to AJFA at least 5 times a day for over a year at that point.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 11, 2010)

It's a matter of perception, I had someone telling me on a forum somewhere "What's so special with Reign in Blood ?"
Well, it was 1986, that's what's so special about it.


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't believe that Dave Mustaine has the audacity to tell Chris, who is a far, far guitar player, what amps to use or what not to do when he's playing.

He is so full of himself


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 11, 2010)

-One- said:


> I know, I read that.
> Hence the "I'm glad he's going back to RGAs"
> I want him to go back to the RGA7 though.


So do I. I would do anything to see him play his new guitars playing his new music on stage. Especially like the Blood in Water DVD. Hey does anybody when that is going to release?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 11, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> I can't believe that Dave Mustaine has the audacity to tell Chris, who is a far, far guitar player, what amps to use or what not to do when he's playing.
> 
> He is so full of himself


Broderick from what I know. Wanted to have the classic megadeth tone.


----------



## HeartCollector (Mar 11, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Broderick from what I know. Wanted to have the classic megadeth tone.



Yeah. It's all a matter of leverage. Chris may be a good guitarist which gives him some leverage, but Dave can fire him at any moment because it IS his band and everything.. lol

Dave is privileged to have a skilled guitarist like chris, but Chris is way more privileged to be in a band with the renown that megadeth has. I mean megadeth is really really fucking big compared to what he has been in before.

I still think that chris should just quit and join nevermore. lol. He fits in better with nevermore imo, and they really need a second guitarist for their live shows. But that is a whole different can of worms.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 11, 2010)

HeartCollector said:


> Yeah. It's all a matter of leverage. Chris may be a good guitarist which gives him some leverage, but Dave can fire him at any moment because it IS his band and everything.. lol
> 
> Dave is privileged to have a skilled guitarist like chris, but Chris is way more privileged to be in a band with the renown that megadeth has. I mean megadeth is really really fucking big compared to what he has been in before.
> 
> I still think that chris should just quit and join nevermore. lol. He fits in better with nevermore imo, and they really need a second guitarist for their live shows. But that is a whole different can of worms.


This quite the "golden post."
I absolutely agree with ya.


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 13, 2010)

I bet Chris just has to bite his tongue alot of the time. Then again, I think everyones just used to Dave being a fucking idiot.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Mar 14, 2010)

It tells you all you need to know when Dave's talking about tracking guitars and he uses the term "complementary guitar player". Chris deserves a gig like this, but he doesn't deserve to play second fiddle to anyone - especially a guy like Mustaine.


----------

